# Varie e Manager



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Mi sono alzata stamattina con un sonno mai visto.Pipì. Caffè. Doccia. Crema. Asciugatura nido in testa. Vestita. Di nuovo caffè.
-Tebe dai...non puoi metterti un reggiseno o un altra maglietta?-
-Ancora questa storia Mattia.-
-Si, ancora questa storia. Non puoi andare in giro con le canottiere aderenti tipo uomo e i capezzoli a chiodo. Sono...troppo a chiodo!-
-Beh? Potrei capire se avessi una terza. sarebbe un tantino imbarazzante credo, ma ho una zero. -
-Non ha importanza se hai una zero. Proprio perchè hai una zero e hai un fisico da taglia zero che...è..-
-E' cosa? Sexi? Volgare? Sensuale? Introiato?-
-Tebe. Mi scatta la gelosia. Perchè l'uomo guarda.-
-Può guardare finchè vuole. Ho un comportamento erotico?-
-No, infatti è peggio. Lo fai passare naturale e ci ridi pure su quando becchi qualcuno a guardarli..Ma non è normale..-
-Il peccato sta negli occhi dell'altro mio caro. Niente reggiseno. Mai portato e mai lo porterò.-


Entro al bar  e -Lele...mi guardi le tette?-
-Si Tebe...mamma mia...oggi hai due _frugoletti _che...-


Ufficio. Breve riunione con i miei sempre per i ritardi di consegna che su alcune cose stanno diventando imbarazzanti.
Anche perchè se queste _alcune cose_ non arrivano quelli di Manager non possono iniziare, quindi i costi si alzano quindi il cliente si incazza, quindi Manager si incazza e il mio capo pure, poi si incazza Tebe ma a quel punto...
E' già bagno di sangue.
Anche perchè prevenire è meglio che curare, no? E il silenzio di Manager in questi giorni non aveva promesso nulla di buono.
E infatti.
-Tebe...riunione con Manager in pausa pranzo..Porca miseria. Che chiodi hai stamattina? Non hai acceso  l'aria condizionata però...Ok ok...smetti di fare gli occhi bianchi e girare la testa di 360 gradi gradi e vomitare verde..Tieni, non mordermi, qui c'è l'ordine del giorno della riunione. Gelmy mi ha detto che sei vuoi aggiungere qualcosa sei libera di farlo...No no no smettila...lo so che sei libera _a prescindere_ di farlo, l' ha detto per convenzione..nel senso..ok me ne vado. Se hai bisogno sono di là sui ceci in ginocchio...-


Ho dato un occhiata ai fogli e non c'era nulla che potesse mandarmi in paranoia.
Ho chiamato mio fratello Paolo per informarlo di alcune cose, poi mi sono rinchiusa in bagno a medicare il cameltoe stigmatico con vari gradi di dolore ma ho scoperto che ormai sono quasi fuori dal tunnel del sanguino.
Direi che in un paio di giorni posso togliere Alien dagli slip.
E lunedi visita di controllo.


Cavolo. 
Vedere manager dopo due settimane. 
Ero. Non so com'ero.
Ma sicuramente NON ero. In fisima.
Non ero. In para.
Non ero. Elettrizzata.
Non c'è stata la stessa magia delle altre volte.
E infatti non mi sono strafogata di bacetti.
-Andiamo?- è entrato Luca già bianco.
-Dai Luca...che faccia fai?-
-Lo sai. Manager lo patisco.E visto cosa mi ha detto Gelmy del suo umore in questi ultimi giorni...Io mi metto vicino a te. Posso?-
-Che cretino che sei...-
Siamo usciti dal mio ufficio e...
Questa musica.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzWSJG93P8


Lui. In fondissimo al corridoio. Che camminava deciso mentre il mantello nero gli danzava intorno. Alla sua destra Gelmy. Alla sua sinistra Clotilde (ma non era sempre incatenata nello studio ovale di Manager?
Dietro Pupi, Avvoltoio, il loro burocrate e un altro paio dei suoi.
Un muro compatto dove lui. Splendeva oscuro. mrgreen
-Tebe che cazzo c'hai da ridere? Io sono inquietato...-
E si. Mi scappava da ridere. Perchè ho realizzato che in sala riunioni avremmo riso ben poco.
-Ciao Tebe...-sorrisone. I suoi sgherri tutti fermi imperturbabili.
_Flap flap_ -Ciao Manager...accidenti...sembri Dart Fener...-
Ha stretto un pò gli occhi azzurri -Ci vediamo in sala riunioni. Ci facciamo portare il pranzo lì.-
-Come fai con la maschera? te la togli?- ho scherzato.
Nessuna risposta.
E Dart Vader è scivolato via.
-Ora ho proprio paura...non ha scherzato con te.-
-Ti dirò la verità Luca. Comincio ad averne pure io. Domanda. Siamo _assolutamente_ sicuri che non ci sia sfuggito _assolutamente niente_? Che tutte le criticità siano nei fogli sotto il mio braccio e quelle di cui stiamo discutendo da giorni? Siamo _assolutamente sicuri _che Manager non abbia trovato qualcosa che lo ha fatto andare in picco ed è colpa nostra? Sicuri sicuri? Luca guardami. Dimmelo adesso perchè là dentro sarà troppo tardi..-
-Sono certo Tebe. Certissimo. Abbiamo fatto la radiografia a tutto ed è tutto sotto controllo.-
-Ok...gli altri dove sono?-
-Già in sala. Siamo gli ultimi...-


Ha cominciato la riunione soft. Ma gelido. 
Ero vicina a lui e ho potuto osservarlo bene.
Il tono della sua voce. La postura. I gesti. Tutto diceva. _Non contradditemi perchè non vi conviene. _(strano. In genere è così disponibile)
Domande. Risposte. Aggiornamenti. Un clima teso ma tranquillo.
-Come mai Tebe...-
-Perchè bla bla..-
-Ok...bene... e di questo...-
-Bla bla bla...-
-Non avrei fatto così ma può essere accettabile Tebe...si...Ok, un ultima cosa. Avvoltoio mi ha detto che c'è stato un problema al cantiere l'altra settimana ma non mi sembra di esserne stato informato...O si?- sguardo di ghiaccio verso Gelmy. 
-Hemm...non sapevo nemmeno ci fosse stato un problema al Cantiere...ma che genere di problem? E' risolto? Con quale ente? E...- Panico di Gelmy.
Sguardo di ghiaccio del mostro verso di me.
Oh oh. Mi sa che adesso si balla un pò. E Avvoltoio è un uomo morto.
Ho preso il respiro del condannato a morte. -E' stata mia la decisione di non non dirti nulla perchè il problema è stato risolto nel giro di un ora senza nessun tipo di conseguenza. Eri a Parigi. Mi sembrava assolutamente inutile caricarti ulteriormente.-
-Ora decidi tu che cosa è importante farmi sapere e cosa no?-
O merda.  Ok. Tutti calmi.-Ovviamente no, come tu non lo decidi per me. Ma questo era oggettivamente un problema non problema. Se lo desideri sarai messo al corrente anche delle cose più insignificanti.-
Silenzio sepolcrale in sala.
-D'accordo. Ci aggiorniamo alla prossima settimana. Buon lavoro a tutti.-


Poco dopo è entrato nel mio ufficio. Ho alzato la testa e -Vieni in pace o devo tirare fuori la magnum e abbatterti?- l'ho detto ridendo ma ero accuortissima.
-Tebe volevo ribadirti il concetto. Devi cominicarmi anche le stronzate come io farò con te su questo progetto. E non perchè abbia la sindrome del controllo ma perchè quando si tratta di Avvoltoio bisogna pararsi il culo a priori.-
-A questo punto mi costringi a chiederti cosa ti ha detto.-
-Lascia stare. Una montagna di stronzate ma è questo il punto. Io non sapevo cos'era successo e in quel momento non potevo valutare in maniera esatta le informazioni che mi stava dando.-
-Permettemi però Manager...Credi che io possa nasconderti informazioni?-
Ha sorriso -Si. Non perchè sei truffaldina, ma perchè proteggi i tuoi e lo faccio anche io. Ma con Avvoltoio il punto è un altro. E ha usato questa mancata informazione per screditarti non solo davanti a me ma anche davanti al cliente.-
-Sotto la pelle da mostro non hai l'armatura scintillante da cavaliere senza macchia? Non mi hai difesa a spada tratta? A parte gli scherzi. Essere screditati da un alcolizzato non mi preoccupa eccessivamente...-
Gli si è assottigliato lo sguardo e io ho fatto un passetto indietro.
Altro che Dart Fener. Sentivo lingue di gelo attanagliarmi le membra tipo tocco della morte mannara.
-Mi puoi scrivere una breve relazione ufficiale spiegandomi esattamente qual'è stato il problema in cantiere? Solo a me. Anzi. Ti mando io richiesta. E un ultima cosa. Non potresti metterti un reggiseno?-
Ho spalancato la bocca come una professionista del gagging (credici...) e mi sono messa a ridere.
-Anche Mattia stamattina mi ha detto la stessa cosa.-
-Forse dovresti cominciare a farti delle domande.-
-No, non credo. Siete voi che avvertite disagio davanti ad una zero chiodosa.-
-Non è disagio Tebe. E' altro.-
-Ma è sempre un problema vostro. O no! Mi stai facendo la prima sceneggiata di gelosia? Ti prego...non nella nostra posizione...sai..lo status...il ruolo...-:rotfl:


E' uscito senza nemmeno rispondermi.
Se la sarà presa?


Non sono tranquilla. E la giornata è ancora lunga.
Ammetto.
Se dopo non si fa sentire privatamente vado in fisima.:scared:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2012)

oh pausetta e lettura...ma non vivi senza lui??non avevi detto che??ahahahahh....cotta come una pera....e l'ammmoooorrreeee..cosa provoca tesoro mio...
at salut Tebe,tra 1ora e mezza vedo il mio''ammooorreeee'' illeggitimo e stanotte quello legittimo e reale alla faccia di Tebe..in bianco.....mis a che stanotte russero' forte...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2825 ha detto:
			
		

> oh pausetta e lettura...ma non vivi senza lui??non avevi detto che??ahahahahh....cotta come una pera....e l'ammmoooorrreeee..cosa provoca tesoro mio...
> at salut Tebe,tra 1ora e mezza vedo il mio''ammooorreeee'' illeggitimo e stanotte quello legittimo e reale alla faccia di Tebe..in bianco.....mis a che stanotte russero' forte...


ma che ammoore. E' lui che viene da me!!! Mi fa pure gli appunti tipo fidanzato sulla mia taglia zero!

Si si russa. Mi sa che farai una figuraccia.


----------



## Cattivik (25 Maggio 2012)

Miiiii solo io non ti ho guardato i chiodini?????

Cattivik.


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2012)

Non so, la cosa non mi convince....ci hai detto tutto tebe?


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2830 ha detto:
			
		

> Non so, la cosa non mi convince....ci hai detto tutto tebe?


no....ne riparliamo lunedi di manager...meglio. Ci siamo presi a testate...sono ancora un pò...come dire...irritata...
Mi sa che lo "lascio".
Non ci sto dentro. Non ho la voglia di stare dietro alle sue fisime.
Lunedi probabilmente ci sarà un confronto.


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2831 ha detto:
			
		

> no....ne riparliamo lunedi di manager...meglio. Ci siamo presi a testate...sono ancora un pò...come dire...irritata...
> *Mi sa che lo "lascio".*
> Non ci sto dentro. Non ho la voglia di stare dietro alle sue fisime.
> Lunedi probabilmente ci sarà un confronto.


Mi sa di no...


----------



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2832 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi sa di no...


Non sono serena Eliade. Non è più un brivido di piacere.
Sta facendo uscire la parte super stronza.

Uffi...povera tebina....


----------



## Leda (26 Maggio 2012)

... e non ti ha neanche chia**ta come Dio comanda.
N.C.S.P. 
(non ci siamo proprio)


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi;bt2835 ha detto:
			
		

> ... e non ti ha neanche chia**ta come Dio comanda.
> N.C.S.P.
> (non ci siamo proprio)


Me ne sto tristemente rendendo conto...

sarà l'astinenza forzata ma mi sento particolarmente criticona


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi;bt2835 ha detto:
			
		

> ... e non ti ha neanche chia**ta come Dio comanda.
> N.C.S.P.
> (non ci siamo proprio)


Buongiorno..voi vi riposate io lavoro...e il cielo mi dice niente Riccione pomeriggio
comunque Regina hai ragione..io Tebe non la capisco proprio..anche perche'io almeno l'ho presa di 25anni piu'giovane della moglie..il manager ne ha 15 in piu'di Mattia.Secondo te Regina puo' ''funzionare''meglio???ovvio che no...ma l''''ammooorrreee''e'cieco..lei e'cotta..e per tenerselo stretto,fa' sesso peggiore che a casa.


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

lothar57;bt2837 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongiorno..voi vi riposate io lavoro...e il cielo mi dice niente Riccione pomeriggio
> comunque Regina hai ragione..io Tebe non la capisco proprio..anche perche'io almeno l'ho presa di 25anni piu'giovane della moglie..il manager ne ha 15 in piu'di Mattia.Secondo te Regina puo' ''funzionare''meglio???ovvio che no...ma l''''ammooorrreee''e'cieco..lei e'cotta..e per tenerselo stretto,*fa' sesso peggiore che a casa.*


:incazzato:

Che mi incazzo...hai ragione...:incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Maggio 2012)

ma guarda che vale anche xme..ieri poi finito con ape e bacetto a labbra chiuse..perche'aveva mal di gola...stanotte a casa per contro,fatto con enorme spinta...anche troppa...forse mi sentivo in colpa


----------

